# From Federico Massacesi...



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you so much FEDERICO for your passion and time developing not just a Brand... because Anonimo is a Passion and for leave Anonimo in such a good hands because his DNA and Heritage still Italian !!!!​


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Just to share this because is important for all ANONIMISTS !

Source: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/thanks-anonimists-586955-post4292338.html

Thanks to ANONIMISTSFrom: Firenze1959 formerly FEDERICOM ( Federico Massacesi )

*DEAR FRIENDS**, ANONIMISTS :*

I dedicated over 14 years of my professional life to continue and preserve the Florentine Watchmaking Tradition , spending the last two years to secure the future for ANONIMO, probably the hardest of my life;
but mission is accomplished and I had to move on, David Cypers and his partners will drive the company in safe and prosperous lands. I wish them and all the people that during these unbelievable years I had the privilege and the honor to lead and work with, all the best. Each of them deserve it and more.

ANYWAY ONE DOOR CLOSES ONE DOOR OPENS
surf at www.fullcarbon-ib01.it and you will see again how passion, my passion, can't stop creating:
*State of the art materials , Update Italian Design, Value for money *are the basic concepts that drove me while exploring unexpected universes 
I was shaping new lines. 
And Price is amazing!


I DO HOPE YOU ALL JOIN ME&#8230;
&#8230;on this new adventure wishing to be part of the next chapter. In fact your enthusiastic support showed over these years including me in your watch world has been always a strong motivation to innovate and perform at my best Follow me and you will not be disappointed!

*GRAZIE*
Federico Massacesi

p.s if you want contact me at [email protected]​


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

Interesting.

Does anyone know what if any impact this has on Anonimo?

Will the design aesthetic change? What does this about the health of the company?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ecunited said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Does anyone know what if any impact this has on Anonimo?
> 
> Will the design aesthetic change? What does this about the health of the company?


Much respect to the man.

But, by the looks of his new venture, it seems his style was veering towards a different direction. If Anonimo were to build on its image, they'd need a unified base and design philosophy. Maybe Mr. Massacesi left because he wanted to explore new things, not necessarily in line with this philosophy?


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

In my own... I can't see any impact as a Brand, because still the same, designers, workmanship and all involved to the production still on Italy.

About the health of the company as we can see is healthy and looking for a bright future... David Cypers is doing a lot of work as a Marketing Director so he is refreshing things as a Brand.

About the New Line, Federico and Ivan has been developed a timepiece thinking on sports thats why the design is so different and also they choose a light material as the carbon fiber.


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

The whole Anonimo team is still the same, but for Federico. Casemaker, designer, strapmaker, all the same. So now there is one man less at the top, which might be good or bad. Good because it will be easier to take decisions, bad in case the decisions made are wrong. Time will tell. 

I wish all the best to both the Anonimo company for their next development stage, and Federico for his new venture.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Firenze said:


> The whole Anonimo team is still the same, but for Federico. Casemaker, designer, strapmaker, all the same. So now there is one man less at the top, which might be good or bad. Good because it will be easier to take decisions, bad in case the decisions made are wrong. Time will tell.
> 
> I wish all the best to both the Anonimo company for their next development stage, and Federico for his new venture.


Will definitely be interesting for the future. I also echo your thoughts on wishing Federico all the best in his new venture, and long live Anonimo!


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

Federico di congratulazioni! 
Il nuovo prodotto guarda notevole. Poiché un ciclista avidi ed uno sportivo che sono eccitato vedere questo nuovo prodotto!
Penso che l'associazione e la reazione dal Ivan Basso sono brillanti e non posso attendere di avere il mio proprio per indossare sulle passeggiate lunghe nel paese. 

Il migliore a lei e la sua famiglia. Come sempre, ammiro il suo impegno. 
Martin


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Federico,

Congratulations on the new venture. 
*Thank you for Anonimo!!!
*I will always be faithful to you an the brand you created.
A great legacy for any man!!!

All the best!
Owen


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

<from original post>

Dear Federico, I am sure that many will share my feelings and thank you for your vision and determination, to create ANONIMO. I hope that your new venture FULL CARBON is successful and brings fulfilment and satisfaction to you....you deserve every success.
Once again thank you, all the best for a bright and successful future.
Ciao, Tim.


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

As a founder of the ANONIMO brand I don't really know why Federico Massacesi just didn't launch a sub-line using carbon cases (if that's his passion). Why leave the brand alltogether when you are in charge and can do whatever you like? I'm sure even though he was the founder he also needs to report to the board of directors and they probably didn't feel anything for his new idea. Who knows..It's a real pitty because it takes a few years to launch a new watch brand from scratch and get people interested in buying your watches. After so many years finally seeing ANONIMO making a statement among other watch brands it must be hard to leave the company right now.
I wish him all the best on his new venture. What it means for anonimo? Someone else within ANONIMO (or another experienced candidate out there) will lead our favourite watchbrand to the TOP. 
Best Guillermo


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

I am sure his decision to leave ANONIMO was not an easy one to make, but his passion to move forward with this new FULL CARBON project and what he had done with the creation and growth of ANONIMO should be applauded. He is obviously a man with vision and a passion for what he does.
I wish him every success.


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

tevj said:


> I am sure his decision to leave ANONIMO was not an easy one to make, but his passion to move forward with this new FULL CARBON project and what he had done with the creation and growth of ANONIMO should be applauded. He is obviously a man with vision and a passion for what he does.
> I wish him every success.


Ofcourse we all wish him luck etc, but it does leave me with unanswered questions. Why leave now when finally you seem to be heading somewhere. The new brand will take a decade atleast to get where ANONIMO is now....Anyways..Time will tell...Guillermo


----------



## kimsoon (Dec 18, 2008)

Federico is a great man with so much passion for Anonimo. He addressed the forum members personally during the difficult time Anonimo had in the recent financial crisis. He even answered my PM when I had queries about the limited edition Porsche Club Nemo.

I was fortunate to meet Federico in person and share his passion for Anonimo during his visit to Singapore.

Sad to know that he has left but with his passion and drive, I know he will continue his legacy and I wish him success.

kimsoon


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

Does his comment about value for the money speak to anything regarding Anonimos current pricing structure?


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

No it does not because the new project is a different concept.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

dcfis said:


> Does his comment about value for the money speak to anything regarding Anonimos current pricing structure?


Some here will scoff but in reality yes it does. Compare to the logical other Italian brand and there is value. With reduce volume less AD (in the US) the post reorg watches are holding well. Resales are up on these and new are selling out. Talk to Scott at Anonimo US and value is one of the point he will go to.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I am pretty confused here. If I understand "dcfis" correctly, he was implying that Federico was making a comment suggesting that the current Anonimo pricing structure was too high, and was inconsistent with both its value and sales power, while Michael seems to be suggesting (hard to understand from the fragments) that Frederico supported the current pricing structure of Anonimo, and this is in turn supported by recent Anonimo sales and resales--somehow softened by a smaller number of products, and fewer sales outlets. I don't think you can have it both ways. I tend to think that "dcfis" has it right, and that implications are the new Carbon Perfect line will cheaper and therefore more accessible than the current, "post reorg" Anonimo offerings. No matter what positive spin Scott might put on things, the retail of an Anonimo, and the street value, particularly in the used market, are still miles apart, where sellers (members such as you and I) are lucky to get 1/3 of the retail on the used market, while that "other" Italian (now "Swiss") maker commands 80 to 90 percent of retail, on the used market, and often in fact exceeds the retail altogether. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

You need no correction, and despite our like for Anonimo, the reality is immune to the sunshine pump. Those on the retail side ask us to suspend disbelief, curiously align ourselves with their best interest and swallow the "totally worth it" line. That fish dont bite when its time to sell your watch.


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

So do we now refer to the "ages" of ANONIMO as PRE-F and POST-F? (F=Federico)


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

I"m actually concerned that the departure of the founder might affect the value of the brand. Watch brands need strong leadership fixtures, which I think the post-F Anonimo must show ASAP in press releases, articles etc. 

So who's the main person in charge now? And what are his strategic plans?


----------



## oiramsq (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't want to take anything away from Mr. Massacesi - it was his vision to build Anonimo out of the ashes of what the Vendome Group left behind in Florence. That was something that I have tremendous respect for.

What I can say is that there are at least TWO instances where Italian companies have managed to continue operations and actually flourish in the absence of their founders:

Lamborghini and Ferrari.

Just saying.


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

I hear you! Good point.



oiramsq said:


> I don't want to take anything away from Mr. Massacesi - it was his vision to build Anonimo out of the ashes of what the Vendome Group left behind in Florence. That was something that I have tremendous respect for.
> 
> What I can say is that there are at least TWO instances where Italian companies have managed to continue operations and actually flourish in the absence of their founders:
> 
> ...


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Very good point indeed Mario, however they had also left a bigger mark on their respective industry prior to departure more-so than Anonimo has done with watches thus far. Anonimo is still very young so I hope they can continue to make outstanding watches, combining amazing case quality and gorgeous design in the same tradition as they have been with Mr Massacesi has been at the helm.


----------



## oiramsq (Sep 3, 2009)

phunky_monkey said:


> ...they had also left a bigger mark on their respective industry prior to departure more-so than Anonimo has done with watches thus far...


The only contra-point that I have to offer is that the fundamental area of differentiation for Anonimo has been that they are an Italian company, based in Florence that operated on their core values of quality case designs and craftsmanship.

As for their impact on the market - no - they haven't exactly set the world on fire with sales - BUT they have kept the artisanal tradition going. (I do find it funny that as Timefleas put it - the other brand is now Swiss! And they do trade a significant amount on their Italian heritage! It takes nothing away from Panerai - there I said it! It is just ironic.) Have Anonimo created a real "world beater" in the same way that the Countach or F40 were marquee making cars for both Lamborghini and Ferrari respectively - - I don't know if there is an answer to that question yet.

While people look at the Countach with rose-colored glasses - many people who owned or have driven them consider the car a bit of a dinosaur!

While people look at Panerai as a bit of a giant in the industry - I'm sure they'd pack it all in for one year's revenue generated by the (Ladies two-tone) Rolex Datejust.

What I'm trying to stress is that good, bad or indifferent - the Polluce and the Marlin preserve the DNA of Italian craftsmanship and the heritage of the Italian Navy (dry cough!).

My $0.02

Mario


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

oiramsq said:


> The only contra-point that I have to offer is that the fundamental area of differentiation for Anonimo has been that they are an Italian company, based in Florence that operated on their core values of quality case designs and craftsmanship.
> 
> As for their impact on the market - no - they haven't exactly set the world on fire with sales - BUT they have kept the artisanal tradition going. (I do find it funny that as Timefleas put it - the other brand is now Swiss! And they do trade a significant amount on their Italian heritage! It takes nothing away from Panerai - there I said it! It is just ironic.) Have Anonimo created a real "world beater" in the same way that the Countach or F40 were marquee making cars for both Lamborghini and Ferrari respectively - - I don't know if there is an answer to that question yet.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Mario, and you're definitely preaching to the converted!

However my concern is that the brand has not been around long enough to create the stability required to perform as Panerai has done, despite them moving to Switzerland. Anonimo is still very young, and despite some models having real staying power they are not yet in the mainstream eye (which I, along with a lot of others here, like) and good work could easily be undone with some poor decisions. Here's hoping that doesn't happen as I like this brand (much) more than any other. Long live Anonimo! :-!


----------



## Guest71 (Apr 25, 2010)

dcfis said:


> You need no correction, and despite our like for Anonimo, the reality is immune to the sunshine pump. Those on the retail side ask us to suspend disbelief, curiously align ourselves with their best interest and swallow the "totally worth it" line. That fish dont bite when its time to sell your watch.


if the value of yr watch is the sum of all efforts and technology then what is worth the effort of a "visionary" idea, what is worth identity? 
ceteris paribus your second hand price difference is a short term market failure only driven by *MARKETING* and erosion is its destiny!
value for me is the present idea of the unspoken story my kid can tell to his kid wearing his fathers "unique" vintage watch, i don't care the short term 2K i am missing now... i think unconsciously that is the "sunshine pump" of your retailer
hallelujah


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Guest71 said:


> if the value of yr watch is the sum of all efforts and technology then what is worth the effort of a "visionary" idea, what is worth identity?
> ceteris paribus your second hand price difference is a short term market failure only driven by *MARKETING* and erosion is its destiny!
> value for me is the present idea of the unspoken story my kid can tell to his kid wearing his fathers "unique" vintage watch, i don't care the short term 2K i am missing now... i think unconsciously that is the "sunshine pump" of your retailer
> hallelujah


This is very concerning to Anonimo followers. There must be some reason for FM to leave Anonimo, especially if he was the creator of the company. The bankruptcy was not good for Anonimo's future and who knows if they are still having finacial issues, hence the reason why FM left. This can come out many different ways, good and bad; don't want to sound pessimists about the ordeal, but I would not be surprised if the company closes its doors or is bought out and then eliminated within 5 years. I really hope that does not happen and they can make it, because Anonimo does make great time pieces.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Well guys, we have different point of view about Federico leave the company... but the only thing I know is Anonimo has been recovered and is stronger in the financial fact.

I will to hear something from the Former Anonimo CEO here in the forum or by email or wahtever way they want to do it... and I think is important.


----------

